# Sinamics S120 - CU320-2PN - CPU317F - CP343-1



## elifendt (12 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgende Konstellation. 
PC auf CP343-1, Verbindung zwischen CP343-1 und CPU317F, Verbindung 317F und CU320-2PN.

Bin erstmal dabei die CU in Betrieb zu nehmen. Dazu mal grundlegede Fragen: Steckplatz X127 hat eine eigene IP und Mac-Adresse und Steckplatz X150 hat eine eigene IP und Mac-Adresse. Welche ist die richtige bzw. welche wird verwendet? Wozu überhaupt zwei Mac-Adressen bzw. IP-Adressen?
Wenn ich schon mal ein Stück weiter bin und die IP-Adresse konfiguriert habe, mit einem bereits projektierten Projekt mit Starter drauf gehe, erreichebare Teilnehmer suche, findet er den richtigen. Wenn ich jetzt allerdings "Übernehmen" drücke, erstellt er mir einen neuen Antriebsordner, allerdings nicht unter meiner Steuerung sondern unter meinem Projekt-Ordner. Was soviel heißt, das im Simatic-Manager ein neuer Antrieb erscheint, in der Hardware allerdings nicht. Wie ist die richtige Vorgehensweise hier? Kann ich den bereits projektierten verwenden? Ich hab auch schon versucht bei dem bereits projektierten den Namen und die IP zu ändern und dann wieder darüber online gehen, funktioniert aber nicht!

ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen! Wär echt super!

Danke!

Grüße
eli


----------



## RealDrive (12 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

MAC-Adresse (ist einzigartig - wird einmalig durch den Hersteller vergeben) - IP-Adresse (wird vom Anwender mehr oder weniger frei festgelegt).
Die Simatic braucht "irgendwie" beides - könnte einfacher sein - (hat bestimmt auch einen Sinn, fällt mir gerade nicht ein).

---------das hilft dir aber nicht weiter-------------

habe hier die Siemens-Seite mit den Ausbildungsunterlagen, auch zu Profinet (Grundlagen und praktische Anwendungen).
Solltest dir Zeit nehmen in Ruhe die Vorgehensweise an zu schauen und aus zu probieren. (Erspart viele Kopfschmerzen)

Kannst dann immer noch gezielt fragen wenn es irgenwo hängt.

http://www.automation.siemens.com/m..._kommunikation_simatic_s7/Seiten/Default.aspx

Gruß
VLT_RealDrive


----------



## elifendt (13 Juni 2012)

Was eine Mac-Adresse und IP-Adresse ist weiß ich ;-). 

Ich habe bis jetzt mit dem PDF "Sinamics S120 Inbetriebnahmehandbuch" gearbeitet. Dort steht, dass ich im Starter die "erreichbare Teilnehmer" suchen soll und dann diesem mit Rechtsklick "Ethernetteilnehmer bearbeiten" die passende IP-Adresse vergeben soll. Dann kann ich "Übernehmen" und online gehen. Wenn ich "nur" das mach, funktioniert es allerdings noch nicht. Ich muss auch noch auf "Adresse Zielgerät ändern" und die IP Adresse hier auf der passenden Schnittstelle einstellen (hab ich gestern noch gefunden). 

Danke auf jeden Fall für den Link. Ich zieh mir das Zeug mal rein und meld mich dann, wenn weitere Probleme auftreten! 

Grüße
eli


----------



## Superkater (13 Juni 2012)

Hallo elifendt,

war bei dir auch die IP-Adresse bei X127 auf 0.0.0.0 und die Subnetmask auch auf 0.0.0.0 als du das erste mal unter "erreichbare Teilnehmer" gesucht hast?


----------



## elifendt (13 Juni 2012)

Hm, so wie ich mich erinnern kann, war die IP-Adresse unter erreichbare Teilnehmer "169.254.11.22" - quasi Werkseinstellung. Allerdings war sie auf "Adresse Zielgerät ändern" auf 0.0.0.0


----------



## elifendt (13 Juni 2012)

So, jetzt bin ich aber auch am nächsten Problem angekommen. Ich geh jetzt quasi über die CP343-1 Lean auf meine CPU317F-2PN/DP. Und von dieser geht meine Verbindung zum Antrieb. Wenn ich jetzt in der Hardware Konfig online gehe, sehe ich den Antrieb auch und die CPU steht auf run. An der CU leuchtet auch PN grün. Das heißt die Verbindung steht. Wenn ich aber jetzt im Starter online gehen will, bringt er wieder die oben genannten Fehlermeldungen. Muss ich damit ich über die Lean Baugruppe auf den Sinamics komme noch irgendwas spezielles einstellen?


----------



## ChristophD (13 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

dier Werkseinstellung der X127 ist immer 169.254.11.22 / 255.255.0.0, die der X150 immer 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0.
Wenn bereits ein Teílnehmer mit der Adresse 169.254.11.22 im Netz ist so wird die X127 automatisch auf 0.0.0.0 / 0.0.0.0 gesetzt um Konflikte zu vermeiden.

Die Schnittstelle X127 ist eine reine IBN Schnittstelle und taucht nur im STARTER/SCOUT auf und kann nicht in HWConfig projektiert/konfiguriert werden.
Die PN Schnistelle ist die X150 mit 2 Ports.

Wenn ein Antrieb aus der LifeList(Erreichbare Teilnehmer) in ein Projekt übernommen wird so wird ein neuer Einzelantrieb angelegt und der hat keinen Bezug/Schnittstelle zu HWConfig!
Wenn das so projektiert wird sollte in HWConfig mit GSD gearbeitet werden, wobei dabei die Konsistenz vom Anwender sichergestellt werden muss.

Wenn man DriveES installiert dann wird eine STEP7 Integration für SINAMICS Geräte aktiviert.
Wenn nun eine CU320-2 PN in HWConfig angelegt wird so kann das Projekt im STARTER geöffnet werden und die CU ist automatisch vorhanden, dann kann man auch Telegramm abgleiche nach HWConfig durchführen und die 
Adressinformationen aus HWConfig zum online gehen nutzen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## elifendt (13 Juni 2012)

Wenn ein Antrieb per LifeList (Erreichbare Teilnehmer) übernommen wird, dann wird immer ein neuer Antrieb eingefügt (GSD), egal ob man DriveESBasic installiert hat oder nicht. Wenn man es allerdings installiert hat, kann man auch an dem in der Hardware eingefügten im Starter die Schnittstellen umstellen (Adresse Zielgerät ändern), die IP Adressen anpassen (p8920) und dann explizit mit dem bereits konfigurierten online gehen.


----------



## elifendt (14 Juni 2012)

Falls jemand mal das gleiche Problem hat:
Meine Zusammenstellung: PC an CP-343-1Lean --> CP-343-1Lean an CPU317F-2PN/DP --> CPU317F-2PN/DP an CU320-2PN
Mein Problem: In der Hardware konnte ich die CU online sehen, aber im Starter bin ich nicht online gekommen.
Nach längerem suchen und telefonieren (Siemens Hotline) kam es zu folgender Lösung: 
In der Hardware-Konfig war auf der CPU ein Bus konfiguriert, an dem keine Teilnehmer hingen. Diesen hab ich gelöscht und hab ein MPI-Netz mit 12 Mbit/s eingfügt. Dadurch wird die Verbindung zwischen CP und CPU (Rückwand) ebenfalls schneller gemacht und schon funktioniert die Sache.


----------

